# Let's See Some Funny Head Shots!



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

This is for any and everyone to post pics in!

Just for Fun, I'm posting some pics of some my dog's caught with a funny face. It doesn't matter if it's the actual expression of the dog or if something that a high shutter speed froze, if it's crazy looking post it up 

Feel free to caption or re-caption any of these..

Also resize the photo down pls... 640x480 or smaller.

And inlcude the dogs name(s) above the photo.. Captions below..

Moto








****
Moto








Ah Whhathsp thung mah tuhhngah!
****
Pita & Moto 









Pita & Moto 









****


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Cali









bear









im not good at coming up with captions, so if you want feel free to


----------



## BuckskinBeauty (Aug 14, 2013)

Will be coming back to this one when I'm home later.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Bear is giving the same look I get from my father when I do something completely stupid and he's disappointed in me. I'm gonna have to show it to my dad. LOL!


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

BetelGeuse


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

KU








(Non toxic marker) I mustashew a question...


----------



## BuckskinBeauty (Aug 14, 2013)

Elly being set free to go for the flirt pole


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol the eyebrows and mustache are awesome!!

Dosia with a snake










Possessed lol










Cookie face


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks! And Cookie Face Bwahahaha! Poor (but talented) Boy! You know they make weighted collars... you don't have to make him carry around ten lbs of cookies on his nose! lol jp


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Buckskin.. Love Elly's bugged out eyes!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lmao. I like to see how much crap I can stack on his face. XD he's a good sport about it.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Gage passed out on the couch


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Flex getting fired up


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Lady in reds basic "dumb blonde" look


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Hmmm lemme post a few.

Odin and his flying face.








Banshee and her don't take my toy face.








Banshee's happy spring pole face.








And Odin getting smacked by my old foster Boss. Lol


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

View attachment 30217
View attachment 30225
View attachment 30233
View attachment 30241
View attachment 30249


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Piggy face


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Bahahahaha! I have always loved that one of Odin and Boss!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Here are a couple of mine....I haven't really got any of Lucius but Pyra makes tons of funny faces, here are a few

Sticking her tongue out at me as a pup 









Playing with our friends' lab...lol! She looks possessed! 









Another picture of her creepy face while playing with the lab


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Ha! Love Gage! I've seen a similar position just before my dog slides of the couch in their sleep! 

And Banshee is a doll! I can picture her paddeling suppper fast with her neck stretch out trying to keep it away from anyone who might coming after it.

Odin's 'just-got-smacked' face is to die for! I don't think I ever seen that much animation in a dog at one time!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Fat head ......


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Lady in reds basic "dumb blonde" look


She's gorgeous. She's a pretty lady

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Cain looks like he is going "MOMMA!" In the third one over lol

Ha! Kg, I almost bought that same pig for KU in atwoods the other day. I squeezed and it grunted I threw back in the pile.. And she went into the pile too! Spewing toys ALL over the floor lol.. 

Coach, I swear I have got pictures of soo many different animals sticking out their tongue I was beginning to think it was just me.. Glad to know it happens to you too! Even have one of Dung Beetle my Colt doing it!


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Hash, when I was little I used to have an apbt x bullmastiff, that would play dead and I would grab his paws and slide him around the kitchen floor going "Oh the dead puppy" "My sweet dead puppy" My mom thought I was morbid.. That pick reminded me of him ..RIP..


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Mid shake face









Uncle face


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Lol he's a nut. I get him making the craziest faces while playing with the flirt pole. He was barking at it there. Just snapped a pic at the right moment 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Carriana! I have to post an 'Uncle Face' Ku so has one!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> She's gorgeous. She's a pretty lady
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Shes far from a lady.... thus her call name lol. Hes sweet put doesnt have the brains god gave a squirrel lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

APASA said:


> Ha! Kg, I almost bought that same pig for KU in atwoods the other day. I squeezed and it grunted I threw back in the pile.. And she went into the pile too! Spewing toys ALL over the floor lol..


Mr. Pigglesworth is the BEST TOY EVER!!!!! or at least Banshee thinks so!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Shes far from a lady.... thus her call name lol. Hes sweet put doesnt have the brains god gave a squirrel lol


Lol poor girl. I don't think you give her enough credit


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Mr. Pigglesworth is the BEST TOY EVER!!!!! or at least Banshee thinks so!


Cain has a stuffed piggy that used to squeak. His favorite toy. Damn things been tossed around so much in surprised its in one piece still


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> Lol poor girl. I don't think you give her enough credit


She so willing to please that shes probably gonna be the next puller....


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

If Anyone's ever seen the movie Disney/Dreamworks "UP" Banshee looks like she sees a "Squirrel!"


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

KU, Pita, & BetelGeuse








When your the one who has the particular bone that everyone else wants!









It's best to spit it out and say "uncle!" lol


----------



## KrZeMoTo (Mar 14, 2013)

Bosco smiling upside down..LMAO!!
[IMG]http://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y508/KrZeMoTo/IMG_20130520_194548_zps68898f3e.jpg[/IMG]
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

passed the eff out


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Cain's Mom said:


> Cain has a stuffed piggy that used to squeak. His favorite toy. Damn things been tossed around so much in surprised its in one piece still


Haha, operative term with any bulldog: used to squeak!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Po (RIP) was so proud of the raccoon as if she dispatched it herself.. She treed it, so that counts I reckon....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww Po, RIP, she looks like she was just so happy


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Carriana said:


> Haha, operative term with any bulldog: used to squeak!


Ammo is the one who killed it. He steals piggy occasionally. Cain just likes to run with it in his mouth or lay with it lol. Ammo destroys everything.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ali-eve (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

First up Magnus....




























Now Alexa...





































Now Drake...


----------



## ali-eve (Apr 24, 2013)

^^^

love it!!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)




----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Aww Guys these are Awesome! Thank you to everyone for posting! I always love to see the goofy faces that I catch when I get done taking pics and review my frames! Most I don't notice as I'm taking them! The goofiness makes me happy!


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

I loooove crazy face pictures!

I get this face in the mornings when I tell him he has to go out to pee. 









Jones also has a new thing where he sits shot gun and stares at me...









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Earl's "I'm not happy to be an Easter Flower" face.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

^^^^^^ that pic is awesome!!!!!! Another calander worthy pic lol "april showers bring pissed bulldogs" lol


----------

